
Great Products for Finding Startup Jobs - mergesort
https://medium.com/@cmuir/great-products-for-finding-startup-jobs-9fe9a029dcac#.ev15kvtuo
======
tedmiston
I have a lot of respect for founders that are willing to do this style of
post: "here are a bunch of our competitors that you might also consider".

It's easy enough to find many of them in 20 minutes of searching anyway, but
you just saved me that time, and assuming the list is pretty complete (which
seems to be the case), now I trust your company much more for having published
this resource.

